# Fischerprüfung in Brandenburg



## DieselRocker (17. Februar 2013)

Moin

kann ich als Hamburger meine Fischerprüfung in Brandenburg ablegen? Es geht darum das hier in HH die Teilnahme an nem Vorbereitungskurs Pflicht für die Prüfung ist und ich das für rausgeworfenes Geld halte


----------



## Chiforce (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Brandenburg*

Ich hab letztes Jahr die Brandenburger Prüfung abgelegt (Ich wohne in Brandenburg), zusammen mit 2 Kumpels aus Berlin die danach mit der Brandenburger Prüfbescheinigung sich den Berliner Fischereischein abgeholt haben, also keine Probleme, sollte auch auf andere Bundesländer zutreffen.


----------



## DieselRocker (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Brandenburg*

naja welchen schein ich damit bekomme ist mir eigentlich egal da sowohl brandenburg den hamburger als auch hamburg den brandenburger anerkennt. kann mir vielleicht auch noch jemand schnell sagen was mich der spass kostet? also nur die prüfung.


mfg


----------



## Tommes63 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Brandenburg*

Ich hab 25 € für den Schein bezahlt und 25 € Prüfungsgebühr.


----------



## DieselRocker (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Brandenburg*

alles klar. danke euch. dann wird dem schein wohl nix mehr im wege stehen.

mfg


----------



## Chiforce (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Brandenburg*



DieselRocker schrieb:


> naja welchen schein ich damit bekomme ist mir eigentlich egal da sowohl brandenburg den hamburger als auch hamburg den brandenburger anerkennt. kann mir vielleicht auch noch jemand schnell sagen was mich der spass kostet? also nur die prüfung.
> 
> 
> mfg




Der Hintergrund dazu ist, du brauchst den Fischereischein aus dem Bundesland, in dem du deinen Hauptwohnsitz hast.
(Soweit meine Info, daher habe ich das Beispiel mit 'Berlinern' bei Brandenburg-Prüfung und darauffolgendem Berliner Fischereischein aufgeführt)


----------



## Windelwilli (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Brandenburg*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund dazu ist, du brauchst den Fischereischein aus dem Bundesland, in dem du deinen Hauptwohnsitz hast.
> (Soweit meine Info, daher habe ich das Beispiel mit 'Berlinern' bei Brandenburg-Prüfung und darauffolgendem Berliner Fischereischein aufgeführt)



Genau so ist es. Du kannst zwar in BRB deinen Fischereischein machen, darfst mit diesem bei dir aber nicht angeln, wenn du deinen Wohnsitz nicht auch in BRB hast.
Du musst den mit der Prüfungsbescheinigung in den Fischereischein Deines Bundeslandes umschreiben lassen.


----------



## mabo1992 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Brandenburg*

Also als ich vor 2 Jahren meinen Schein gemacht habe, war es nur in den Bundesland möglich wo sich der Hauptwohnsitz befindet. Das war bei mir in Brandenburg und sonst geht es nicht. So wurde es mit gesagt. Besonders aus dem Grund weil Sachsen grad Lehrgänge etc für einen guten Preis angeboten hatte. Aber dann in Brandenburg für 25 Euro den Schein gemacht, ohne Lernkurse versteht sich


----------



## Chiforce (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Brandenburg*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Du kannst zwar in BRB deinen Fischereischein machen, darfst mit diesem bei dir aber nicht angeln, wenn du deinen Wohnsitz nicht auch in BRB hast.
> Du musst den mit der Prüfungsbescheinigung in den Fischereischein Deines Bundeslandes umschreiben lassen.



OK, Danke für die Bestätigung #h


----------

